# Blog for the Bun-Buns!



## kherrmann3 (Sep 12, 2008)

I figured that I might want to update this since we have another bun in the apartment! Yup, we picked up our foster bun, Baraboo White, on Wednesday. I drove down to Gurnee, IL (TreasuredFriend drove, I was merely a copilot) and met up with the volunteer who brought Baraboo up from Chicago. She looks more like a mini-rex than previously thought. We originally guessed that she was an English Spot, due to her markings, but now I think she is a mini-rex. 

I've been asked a lot already "what's with the goofy name?". Well, here's the story for those of you who may be wondering. Originally, we were told that our foster bun was going to be a "he". My boyfriend, Will, wanted to name him, and he chose "Bear" as the new bun's name. Will wanted to name him that BADLY. In May of this year, Will's best friend from high school (he went to high school in Michigan) passed away in a car accident. His friend's nickname was "Bear". I had wanted to name the bun "Baraboo" after the town in Wisconsin (near the Wisconsin Dells). Since "Bear" and "Baraboo" were close enough, we decided that Bear would be short for Baraboo. Will then added the "White" part on the end because he wanted to call him "Barry White" as another nickname *sigh*. Then, we got a call that said that "he" turned into a "she". We kept the name Baraboo White, but now call her "Berry-Boo" or just "Berry". I've caught Will calling her "Boo-Boo" once or twice . That's the story, in a nutshell.

Anyways, she's been adjusting well. Toby would not leave her alone (he would run out to her cage and hide under it), and she wanted to see what was running around under her cage. We introduced them, and there was no attacking, just a lot of "bunny lovin's". We separated them, but are feeling fairly good that they might bond and we could adopt Berry-Boo. 

That's all I have for now! I will keep everyone updated! :biggrin2:

I promise I will post pictures once I can! My laptop is at Best Buy (jerks) and I can't get the pictures onto my roommate's computer from my camera. :grumpy:


----------



## naturestee (Sep 12, 2008)

Awesome! I can't wait for pics. Go poke Best Buy into fixing your laptop faster.:stikpoke

So how old is she? Is she in/past puberty? If not, her opinion of Toby might change once the hormones start flooding in. I really hope this works out though because it sounds like they're off to a great start.


----------



## myheart (Sep 12, 2008)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Awesome! I can't wait for pics. Go poke Best Buy into fixing your laptop faster.:stikpoke



:yeahthat:We might start to think you are just holding out on us pretty soon....

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 13, 2008)

Haha! I have TONS of pictures, but I am in a miniature holy-war with Best Buy (specifically the Geek Squad). I want to grab them by their little clip-on ties and kick them in the *cough* nevermind...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 13, 2008)

Here's some photos! :biggrin2:I got over to my mum's house to upload them! Enjoy!

This is Toby disapproving of me from under his cage.





Here's Berry-Boo in her carrier on the way up from Gurnee, IL.





Berry-Boo in her litter pan/bed. She decided it's her bed. 





Toby cleanin' time! (to me, it looks like a DUCK AND COVER pose)





Berry-Boo in her igloo bed. Her stuffy (Moosey) is on the left.





Toby binkied!





Berry-Boo discovered her twin in the hall closet mirror.





She binkies too! I caught it at the end, so it just looks like she's running. 




She has HUGE ears!


----------



## naturestee (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh wow! Is she ever beautiful! And she really does look like a rex. Maybe a Standard from the size of her ears? Those are the bigger ones, and IMO that means they're better. More to love.

How big is she next to Toby? She looks purebred to me, BTW, although as I've found you can get rex babies from normal furred parents if they both have the gene for it. I don't see any English Spot, she has a normal color pattern for "broken" aka multi-colored rabbits.

BTW the guy down the street from me works at Geek Squad, he drives one of those little Bugs even. So now you know where one lives...


----------



## myheart (Sep 14, 2008)

Toby is just the cutest lil' bug!!!!Maybe that is the breed of rabbit I need next...so much personality and disapproval.

Berry looks awesome! What a pretty pattern on her back and face. She _looks _soft too!!! Maybe once Berry and Toby are bonded, they would like to come over for a visit ***places both buns on nabbing list***

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 14, 2008)

Haha! I shall attack all Wisconsin Geek Squad members! Mwahahaha!:biggrin2: *cough* Nevermind...

Berry-Boo is about 3 1/2 months old (we figured) and she weighs 3.35 pounds. She was in at the vet on Thursday (09/11/2008). We were guessing Mini-Rex, and she's the same size as Toby. Her satellite ears make her look bigger lol. She's less fluffy, too.


----------



## naturestee (Sep 14, 2008)

At that age and weight, she might end up being a "maxi" mini rex, meaning that's her breed but she is large for it. Standard rexes, if I remember right, are more like 7 lbs. Or a cross between standard and mini because I know that happens sometimes too.

Whatever, she's still fantastically cute!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 15, 2008)

I had to add this, here's Toby's "satanic disapproval" look. Watch out for those hellfire bunnies! 





P.S.: I almost felt my soul being ripped away from this disapproval.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 15, 2008)

Love it and love them! Awesome bunnies in this blog.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 21, 2008)

Dang-it! Our foster-bun, Berry-Boo, is making our roommate itchy. He has been congested for awhile, but we noticed it after Berry-Boo got here. I don't know if it makes much of a difference, but I guess the rex hair might be making him itchy. This sucks.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 23, 2008)

please keep the photos comin' even if your roommate is itching. Could he have switched fabric softener? He's congested from something else I think...

Sept 15th disapproval; LOL. Yay Toby for his great actor talents! His white moufy lipstick smear is priceless.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, I dropped Berry-Boo off at the vet for her spay this morning. Julie was along with me and we will be picking Berry-Boo up tomorrow afternoon. I wish I could have got a picture of Berry-Boo at the vet. It was the ultimate in rabbit disapproval.


----------



## myheart (Sep 25, 2008)

Prayers for a safe surgery and speedy recovery for Berry-Boo, who totally disapproves of the whole situation.

ray:

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank you, MyHeart, for your concerns! 

I got a call from Julie and she said that the vet said that everything went great!  I'm relieved! Julie and I will be picking Berry-Boo up from the vet tomorrow afternoon! I know I am going to be snubbed and only see her butt for the next week or so 

Of course, it's a few days after we finished her NIC run that attaches to her cage. I guess she'll have to wait, until she is all healed up that is, to binky! By the way, she does some of the highest binkies I've ever seen! She has cleared the back of our couches (no lie!) They are short couches, but still... I'll try to get a picture when she's able to run around again! 

Edit: Also, I'm a jerk and bought Toby a Halloween costume at Target today. Will picked out one for Berry-Boo. I'm not going to say what they are, but I will post pictures once I get them! :devil


----------



## myheart (Sep 25, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Edit: Also, I'm a jerk and bought Toby a Halloween costume at Target today. Will picked out one for Berry-Boo. I'm not going to say what they are, but I will post pictures once I get them! :devil



I wish we had a pouty-face smiley.... Then I could use it when I say with the most whiney voice possible, "I want a bunny that I can dress up!!!!!"

Can't wait to see the pics! :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 26, 2008)

*myheart wrote:*


> I wish we had a pouty-face smiley.... Then I could use it when I say with the most whiney voice possible, "I want a bunny that I can dress up!!!!!


Ha! The key is to get a costume that they can't move their heads too much in, it saves your fingers lol. Trust me, Toby disapproves of the whole idea of being dressed up. He likes to burrow into my nice, clean clothes that I just folded, though. So, I guess he's a cross-dresser! 

Edit: By the way, your Dutch buns are absolutely adorable in your avatar pic! :rofl::bunnyheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 26, 2008)

I just wanted to give you an update! She's doing well tonight (so far). She has eaten pellets and hay, and has been drinking a lot of water. She has left some pellets in the litter pan, but I haven't seen any urine in there (she is sitting in the litter pan most of the time and eats the hay). Her tummy looked red (like blood) earlier so I took her out to look. It was just iodine or surgical goo from earlier. She didn't want to go back in the cage so she stayed out with me. I kept her cuddled in her towel and she napped on the couch with me. I had her tranced to check out her tummy earlier because of the red gunk. Everything looks good still. She seems happy and relatively pain free. I can tell she's a little out of it though. She is napping more than usual. I don't blame her. Poor baby.

Here's her post-op pictures. Don't worry, I took the flash off to not harass her 
Stretchy Time!




Chillin' in the litter pan...




Can I help you?




Uhh... Hi?




Snuggled up in her favorite towel and relaxing on the couch with foster-mom.




AHH! I forgot Toby! (almost lol)

Here are his new photos!

No girls allowed!




I was folding the laundry and pairing up socks. He decided the socks were better off flung all over the floor, not in neat little piles. 

"What? I'm helping."


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 28, 2008)

Both of your bunnies are soooo cute!

Aly!


----------



## myheart (Sep 28, 2008)

Poor little Berry Boo... I feel so bad for her. She lookssadand in pain.I wish I were there to give her nose-rubs during these next few days to make it all better. 

Very nice pics that go along with Berry's update. I also love Toby's pics of his little antics. He is so cute!!! I might have to start thinking about finding room for a nethie for myself. They look so small/compact with big personalities. Just too much fun!!!

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 28, 2008)

I have video of Toby helping with the laundry here http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14787&forum_id=21 . I let him stay out of his cage all last night because he was being an annoying little butt, and he decorated our carpeting with paper towels and their shreds. I forgot to put the roll up high... :?


----------



## myheart (Sep 28, 2008)

Toby looks like he is one busy little guy.... Did you have to throw any socks away once he was done with them? 

Toby looks even cuter on video, even though he is very photogenic no matter what. 

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 29, 2008)

I need Toby pictures!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 29, 2008)

Haha! Nope, Toby doesn't put holes in the socks, he just moves them wherever he sees fit. Sadly, the socks get thrown out once Will is done walking around outside in them and wearing the heels down to nothing lol. I will get a few more pictures up soon! Best Buy said my computer was done... I hope they are right this time... for their sake... :grumpy:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 30, 2008)

MY COMPUTER IS BACK! MWAHAHAHA!

Here's updated fluffiness!




Toby doing a Bunny-500 from the bedroom into the hallway. Will and I like to sing the Batman theme when Toby does it, we just replace the word "Batman" with "Thunderbun". Will gets a kick out of it lol




Slower Bun-500


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 30, 2008)

Are there Men with Bunnies entries planned, for say, in the months ahead....:whistlingrivateeyes


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 30, 2008)

Maybe in a disguise or long redhead wig?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 30, 2008)

Haha! I already snuck the pictures of Will into the "Real Men Love Bunnies" thread! 

Here's my newest picture of Toby. I've put a few of Berry-Boo up in other threads (Binky Bunnies, Bunnies Acting Like People, Mini-Rex Madness, Broken Ain't Boring!, and a few others).

Toby enjoying his box with newspaper in it...


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 9, 2008)

thanks for link info, k. Will check out those threads! Your humor and mischief pics of the blogbuns radiate sunshine. TF
:sunshine:


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 9, 2008)

Beautiful bunnies 

jan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you for all the replies, everyone!  Here are the newest updates here!

Berry-Boo is 100% healed up and on the move after her spay. She binkies like NUTS! She has mostly been layin' around up on the second shelf of her NIC cage. She snuggles into her fleecey blanket up there. She's up there as I'm typing lol. She also has a second bed on the main floor that is made up of an old scrub-top of mine. She loves that stupid thing lol.

Toby is getting a new play area. Will and I found an old cat condo on the curb last week. It was in front of a duplex where some people were moving out, and it looked like it was in decent condition. It's about six feet tall, and it's made of plywood, PVC piping, and shag carpeting. My mom and I ripped the carpeting off the wood, and took everything apart. I washed the wood, and Will and I are in the process of cutting the PVC down so the total height will be around three feet. I figure that it would be safer at that height. We are replacing the shag carpeting (I didn't know they made shag carpeting anymore...) with industrial shop stuff (you know, the low, cheap stuff). When we are done, it is going to have a main base that has a box over it for him to climb in, a level above that with a hole in it and an access ramp, a carpeted tunnel, and a loft/bed. I'm probably going to hang some of his toys on it, too. I would give it to Berry-Boo too, but she is too into chewing things. I don't want her to rip out any of the carpet on it... She plays with our apartment carpeting enough lol

We got our Halloween pictures of the bunnies! Here is part of the photo shoot. Toby was beyond the ultimate in rabbit disapproval.

Toby the Spider-Bunny








Berry-Boo the Hot Dog (Will's choice of costume... :?)


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 12, 2008)

*sigh* I don't think that Berry-Boo and Toby are going to bond. I am not going to push it, either. Berry-Boo is too pushy for Toby. I thought Toby would have been the dominant one, but Berry-Boo eventually wins. Toby ran behind me full-speed and was trying to hide under my leg during their last "date". She is just too pushy. She doesn't nip at him or anything, but she tries to mount him and he wants nothing to do with it. He just has his eyes open wide and hides by me or tries to get away from Berries. Poor bun. He wants to sniff her through the bars, but they can't be by each other.

Sad. :nerves1


----------



## myheart (Oct 12, 2008)

The costume pictures are soooooo darn precious!!!!!Toby couldn't disapprove of the situation any more than the look on his little face in those pictures! Awe...that Berry-Boo hot dog...too sweet!! She looks like she didn't mind the costume _that_ much. Can't wait to see the entry pictures for the photo contest!!

Sorry to hear that the dating thing isn't going well for Toby and Berry. Poor lil' Toby getting scared. At least you were there to protect him. Berry is still fortunate to have you as her foster-mom, and sniffing through the cage bars will have to do until Berry finds her forever home. 

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, Toby has a condo now! Will and I were able to finish up the cat condo we found on the curb when we were over at my parent's house. My dad has a garage to work in... It's better than an apartment parking lot! Here it is (Toby is thrown in for scale!)





Here are pictures of Toby on his new condo. He discovered that he can easily access his hay bag from the second level! That little butt made a mess with all the hay! Why does it seem that hay tastes better when it's stolen?

Hey! I can see my house from here!




Nom nom nom...




I swear this isn't what it looks like, mom! I AM NOT sitting in my hay bag!




The spoils.




Mmm... Enjoying the spoils...




I was bored with Photoshop


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 16, 2008)

Here's the BUNNEH update!  

I will be picking up some new food for Toby tomorrow. It will probably be Oxbow, or something I'm semi-familiar with. He might get new hay, too. I'll probably just steal from Berry-Boo to see if he likes it  No runny-nose for Berry-Boo, either! I only heard her sneeze once today, so I think all is well! Both buns were introduced to an endive. Berry-Boo gobbled it up, Toby, not-so-much. Here's some new pictures from today (10/16)

Toby being a butt and squeezing behind the fish tank stand (where he's not supposed to be and he knows it!):





Toby nose (old pic, still cute!):





Toby being an attention hog while I am still in bed (ugh):





More attention:





Toby disapproving of the endive:





Toby: King of the Whiskers...





Dramatic Pose: I has one.





Berry-Boo in her towel/blankie:





Slide show of a some frames of a video I took. The clip was less than a second long, so I didn't want to put the video up. She's speedy! (click to see)


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 17, 2008)

What DOLLS!

Toby is so cute! You can just see how mischievous he is!


----------



## myheart (Oct 17, 2008)

Awe Toby nose....






Smoooooooch!!!!! There is just something about ity-bity-bunny-wips!!!!

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 17, 2008)

Here, Myheart, these are just for you, then! lol :rofl:
Sorry for the noise, I got lazy and don't want to edit the sound 




This is what you get most of the time...




AND... I NEED A JOB! I'M SO BORED! :banghead :lookaround




Here's just a image compilation I made of Berry-Boo licking her nose. :tongue 



I took these from a video clip and saved the images frame-by-frame. :bow These smilies are fun :agree

THIS JUST IN! TOBY-LOAF! FRESH FROM THE OVEN!


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 18, 2008)

Oh goodness, what cute videos. I love the Berry Boo binkies, and then how she flops next to 'the other rabbit' at the end .

And Toby looks so comfy in the loaf position 

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 20, 2008)

I just had to share this... You've heard of people giving other people "bunny-ears" in photos, right? Have you ever heard of a pet rabbit giving it's owner "bunny butt-ears"?





I cracked up when I saw Berry-Boo like that... Will couldn't figure out why I was laughing so hard! He was laying on his stomach and she fell between his knees while crawling across his legs. She put her head up and all I could see were her ears. *click* goes the camera! Voila! Bunny Butt-Ears!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 20, 2008)

LOL! What a great foster dad. His butt and her ears, in prime time forum.


----------



## myheart (Oct 21, 2008)

LMAO!!!! What cut videos!!! Toby should stop over some time for a squish and smooch... That Berry-boo is the binky queen!! She just loves that hallway area. Must be her primary runway for all of her antics. 

They are just too cute for words... :inlove:Now that you have become professional at posting videos, we will probably want more, you know.

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 21, 2008)

Haha! Here's a supplement of cuteness until I can get some better stuff up here! :agree


----------



## myheart (Oct 21, 2008)

Berry-boo is just full of craziness!!!! What fun!!!!:biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 21, 2008)

Haha! Yeah, she is! She has stopped trying to destroy our carpeting, which is very nice. She just likes to roll around in her towel now. She'll flip it up, scoot under it completely, then nudge it around until she's happy. She likes to dig/scratch into that. She also likes to flop by her mirror with her front paws on her towel.


----------



## myheart (Oct 21, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> ... She also likes to flop by *her* mirror with her front paws on her towel.



She has her own mirror now, huh? Nice to make oneselfat home... (LOL).

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah, we just started calling it "hers" after she kept licking the mirror... :?


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 21, 2008)

Toby is so so so so so so CUTE!

Lookie at those fat apple cheeks!







I love this blog and your comments under the pictures are always funny .


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 21, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Lookie at those *fat* apple cheeks!


Ohhh! You're in trouble now! Toby saw that and he says:

"Excuse me?! I am not fat! I'm fluffy!"




"... but do you have any treats?"




Haha! I think he looks really fat sometimes. Then, when I pet him, I realize it's all fluff. Thank you, though! I fell in love with his puffy little face when he was a baby! :biggrin2:

Baby-Toby (around 6-8 weeks?)


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 26, 2008)

Toby did a number on his hanging grass ball. It has a little bell inside, and he loves it. I hung it from a piece of sisal twine a little over a week ago... This is what was left of the sisal...





Let's get a closer image of the nibblage!




Literally hanging there by A THREAD!


----------



## myheart (Oct 26, 2008)

I am amazed!!!! How do rabbits know how to do that kind of destruction without ruining all of the suspense and fun?!!! You have one extremely talented guy there!!!:dude:

btw... I absolutely love Toby's baby pic and his spider costume with the disapproving spider face!! Berry-Boo looks smashing as a hot dog!! The costume looks so cute on her with her colors.

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 28, 2008)

Haha! Thank you, MyHeart! 

I've been thinking, I don't think that I've ever shared the rest of my live-in critters on the forum... I took some pictures this morning, so now everyone can see what Will has to deal with on a daily basis!!! I will group them by which room they live in. 

Also, be sure to check out the stuff at the bottom of the post! I am putting extra information about some of these guys down there. Some of them give explanations of their names, etc. The critters marked by "***" have extra info at the bottom!!!

*The Bedroom!
*Will says it's "ours"... HA!

*Tobias L. Bunny*
What? I know it's your bed, too!




**** The Freshwater Fish Tank*
There's more info on the bottom! It's a 46-gallon bow-front, for quick reference.




**** Russian Dwarf Hamster - "Squishy"*
Squishy's sad origins are at the bottom of the page... Here he is begging for a snack!



*
*** The Roborovskii Dwarf Hamsters - "Scooter & Ms. Peepers"*
Coming out of the nest... Scooter is in front.




Bein' fatties...




*The Living Room
*Yeah... Where my other pets live...

*"Little Fish Guy" the Betta*
Little Fish Guy is Will's Betta-fishy. He couldn't think of a name, and he just kept calling him Little Fish Guy, so it stuck. 




*"Oscar" the Betta*
My betta-fishy! The only fish I've ever bought at Wal*Mart! (that lived, anyways )




Better shot of his coloring... This IS NOT photoshopped to make him prettier than Will's (lol) I just got the camera angle right with the lighting  I did brighen the pic a little, so he is not QUITE that bright, but close.



*
The Dining Room!*

*Berry-Boo*
In all fairness, she is between the Living Room and Dining Room. I just didn't want the finches to be alone in this post 




**** The Zebra Finches - "Meepers & Psycho"*
From left: Psycho & Meepers.




*Smaller Bedroom* 
OK, this one isn't a pet. He's our roommate.

*Sean: The Roommate*
He is at Pridefest in this picture. It's not a very good pic, but it's the only one I could find... Those are furries around him. Those are all grown men in animal costumes... Yeah. Grown GAY men. It's kind of weird... Our roommate is gay. There. I said it  If you don't know what a "furry" is, go to Wikipedia and search for "furry fandom". Oddly enough, he's in a picture on there, too... :?





*Here is that extra info I was talking about!!! *

The *fish tank* is a 46-gallon bow-front tank. It's 36" long and 12" deep (with out the "bow" included). It currently houses 2 three-year old angelfish, 2 goldfish from the pond outside, some rasboras, 3 platies, a cory cat, a cherry barb, tons of kuhlii loaches, and an albino bushynose plecostomus (pleco). Oh, I almost forgot Will's "jerk-fish". It's a rainbow shark named "George" (Hor-Hay, like the Hispanic pronounciation).

*Squishy* is a very special ham-ham to me. I owned her parents, and they were my breeding pair. From their first litter, I kept Squishy's older sister, who was unfortunately named "Stubby". She had this name due to her lacking one leg (mama bit it off). Squishy, on the other hand, came from the second litter and has a deformed face. I found out that the parents had some faulty jeans a little too late in the game. Squishy's face is off-centered if you look at him straight on. He's a good little fat-ham, so I kept him. The other atrocities that came from these litters were a hamster without a tail, Arnold (my mom's hamster with the exploding tumor), & Fatty (EXTREMELY obese hamster). If any of you have seen the movie "The Nutty Professor" with Eddie Murphy (and remember it), Fatty looks like "Shelley" the hamster. She was the one who was rediculously fat in the lab. Stubby has since passed on, as have most of the other siblings. Mama hamster stuck around to the ripe old age of three, despite having no body fat left on her... I did "discontinue" this breeding strain after the second litter of atrocities. 

*Scooter & Ms. Peepers* are our "breeding" pair of Robo-hams. No babies yet. I doubt there ever will be. That's OK, they are still cute! Yes, I have double-and-triple checked. They are a boy and girl! We can tell them apart, too! Scooter is the larger ham, while Ms. Peepers is smaller and has a little hole in her ear. 
*
Meepers & Psycho* are our Zebra Finches. We adopted them this June from HAWS. They are approximately two-years old. When we adopted them, their names were "Hor'devours" and "Entree". Nice, eh? We got them for $12.50. That included BOTH birds, their cage, the cage stand, and all their perches/toys/food cups. I love adopting. It's cheap!  Oddly enough, they made us take the finches into one of the "meeting" rooms to see if we were "compatible". I can understand having to "meet" with a hamster or something, I mean, it makes sense to do that with the dogs and cats and rabbits, but finches? I had just had my tonsils out a few days previous to this, so I sat on the floor beeping at them while they were in their cage. That is why I named mine "Meepers". We can tell the finches apart, too. Will's finch, Psycho, has black on him. My finch doesn't have any black on him. He has white wing bars instead of black. They are both boy finches, and I am pretty sure they are brothers. The male birds have a song that is only sung in their family strain. The song goes from father-birdy to son-birdy and it doesn't have much of a variation to it. Both of our finches sing the same song. Only the males sing. The females meerly "beep". On top of that, I have seen both finches "kanoodling" in their nest. I have incestuous, gay finches. Woo.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 28, 2008)

Tehehe. I thought I was done with this thread for today... BUT I got some good stuff this evening. Enjoy!

Uh... Hi?




There is just something about that stupid hallway mirror...




I'm not fat! I'm fluffy! (I admit he looks like a porker here... he isn't that heavy, though!!!)




Bunneh-500's!




Hey, mom! I found a NEW obnoxious toy!



Yes... Those are my car keys...

Whatcha doin'?




Bleh!


----------



## RexyRex (Oct 28, 2008)

Berry Boo is the Gene Simmons of bunnies...what a LONG tongue!! I also love the pic of her peeping over your laptop. She's got quite a personality doesn't she? Toby is adorable, I LOVE grey buns.

Great pics!! I love your bunnies, are you keeping Berry Boo?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, RexyRex!

Sadly, I don't think I will be Berry-Boo's forever home. We said that we would consider keeping her if she and Toby got along, but they aren't meant for each other. They are both trying to be the "top bun" and I don't want either of them to get hurt.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 6, 2008)

Darn it! I leave the house today at 2:45pm. My roommate comes home at 3:05pm. UPS was here with my new laptop charger at 2:55pm. 

Are you freakin' kidding me? I have over 50 pictures sitting on my camera that I want to put on here so I can free up space on my camera! GAH!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 7, 2008)

*AT LAST... THE PROMISED PICTURES! 

*Toby Loaf




Toby-Skin Rug




In the litter box




Early morning head-pets




Jaba the Bun




"Can I help you?"




"Obey me, slave!"




More inner-box-spring pictures...












Berry-Boo stole my ruler :grumpy:








Berry-Boo bun-'tocks. You can see how long her freakish tail is 




Berry-Boo's blankie version 2.0 (Will misplaced her old one, we found it, though)




Berry-Boo's outside adventure!
WHERE AM I?!




What is this crunchy nibblage you have?




*crunch crunch crunch* all gone!




*sniff sniff* got anymore?




Fine... Be that way...




Epic Lettuce Nibblage


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 7, 2008)

OK, this picture ..





and this one ....





.. convince me that you have two bunnies with the cutest faces .
I _need_ to kiss them 

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 7, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: 
*


> I _need_ to kiss them


Haha! Toby would probably try and take your lips off! lol Berry-Boo just has an abnormally moist mouth. I think that's 'cause she doesn't have "normal" rabbit fur? I have no idea  Kiss away! 
:bunny18


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 11, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *LuvaBun wrote:
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 11, 2008)

TOBY PICTURES! MWAHAHA!

Toby laying on the bed waiting for pets.



EDIT: Hey, look! I'm on RO! 

Disapproval from when said pets are removed 




Scooter & Ms. Peepers (the ham-hams)


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 14, 2008)

Here are the photos from Toby's "adventure" around our sitting room.

Hopping into where the drawer goes on our entertainment center...




And then staring at me from under the entertainment center.




I've been caught! Bail!




Trying to nibble on my stuff that was on the coffee table.




Sitting under the coffee table.




Peeking out at me through the square cut-out in the coffee table leg.




What? I'm not doing anything over here. You can't even see me over here!




These are MINE! (post-chinning)




THUNDERBUN! (running from the bedroom, down the hall, and into the sitting room).



Another Thunderbun  I love hearing his little feetses galloping down the hallway :biggrin2:




Oh, this is under my bed. I put cardboard squares up there for him to jump on. He stopped chewing on the box-spring immediately. 




Well, that's all I have for now! I really wish his eyes wouldn't turn red all the time in photos. He has the prettiest purple eyes. I don't even know what color they are! To me, they look like a light brown/gray with lavender mixed in. They are a pretty purple (that's what I call them). There's just a hint of the lavender


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 14, 2008)

Toby just has to explore, doesn't he? Looks like he has investigated every nook and cranny .

Love the determined expression on his face whn he's running 

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 14, 2008)

He always has that face while running. He also has that look while eating, loafing, and flopping. He's serious most of the time. The only time I see his "cheeky face" is when he is trying to get me to wake up. If that happens, I only see his "cheeky nose" I guess...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 14, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Toby just has to explore, doesn't he? Looks like he has investigated every nook and cranny .


Ugh. You have NO IDEA. I've discovered him in the oddest places in my apartment! One was behind the fish tank stand, another on top of the hamster cage, IN the hamster cage (while I was cleaning it out), wedged between our pillows on the bed, stuck behind the couch (off the ground, I might add), and inside the bin of our paper shredder. Don't worry, the paper shredder is always OFF and unplugged. I still don't know how he got in there... (it is the kind of shredder that fits over a can, there are two 2" gaps).


----------



## myheart (Nov 16, 2008)

I love all of your new pics of Tobias, but what about the videos? No videos of him doing his running around? I know what you mean about "galloping" bunny sounds. That is how I know something is going on, and I need to check-in on them just to be on the safe side.

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2008)

I need Toby!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 16, 2008)

*myheart wrote: *


> I love all of your new pics of Tobias, but what about the videos? No videos of him doing his running around? I know what you mean about "galloping" bunny sounds. That is how I know something is going on, and I need to check-in on them just to be on the safe side.
> 
> myheart


I haven't posted videos in awhile because I always manage to make weird noises while I am filming. Well, weird voices, anyways. I don't like people to hear my voice that is "only reserved for four legged, fluffy companions".  Also, I take video with my camera, and it makes this weird noise while trying to focus... Constantly. I have twitchy hands, too. I'll work on it, but it's hard to get a Toby video. Normally, as soon as he sees the camera, he will stop whatever he is doing and stare at you blankly. I've seen him doing a bunny-500/binky combo, and I got the camera up and ready to shoot, but he stopped mid-binky and stared at me. Little butt.

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I need Toby!


Haha, you're funny  ... He's mine! :biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 19, 2008)

Well, here are some videos of Toby (and pictures!). I normally don't post too many videos of him because he doesn't do anything once the camera is pointed at him. We will start off with the pictures! Most of the pictures that I have from this "photo shoot" are on top of his little brown footstool. It's on my side of the bed so he can hop up. Also, I am going to put the videos down towards the end. I am just going to post the links for the videos (sorry!). I am not quite sure how to get them "embedded" into the post. Any suggestions? Anyone? Hello? 

Toby Nose/Face/Eyes/Minimal Ears 




This is Toby's "Bow to me, slave!" pose.




Pet me?




Here is his "Please to give me treat?" pose... I never am able to get this with the camera. I'm proud of myself! :biggrin2:




... and now, on to the VIDEOS!

Here is a video of him grooming himself. This is three minutes and two seconds into 
a six minute (and fifteen seconds!) long video. Before this, he sat there like a rock. (See next video) I love his little white front feet-sies!



Wasn't that exciting?!? lol Like the ugly rug?:biggrin2: I just vacuumed lol

Here is a sixteen second clip of Toby doing what he does best in front of the camera... 
Stopping whatever it was that he was doing before and acting like a flippin' statue! Ugh! This clip was a lot longer before I shortened it. I had the camera going for about three minutes. I just took the first chunk for you guys to see!




This is my morning wake-up. He hops up onto the brown footstool to the left of the 
bed and hops up by me. The nose-in-the-camera is similar to the Toby-nose-in-the-face that I get every morning. 



At the very end of the video, that was him about to chin the camera! :bunny17:


----------



## myheart (Nov 19, 2008)

I just love Toby's little moosh!!! Smmmmoooooch!!! :bunnieskissI don't think I would mind being woken up like that as long as it isn't three or four in the morning. Such a smart little guy who knows how to use all of his steps to get what he wants.

Toby is just too much fun with his little disapproving face!!!

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks, MyHeart!

I normally love being woken up by him too. Lately, he chews on the bars of the cage "Let me out!" at 3:00AM. It's like he can sense when we sleep lightest (I'm the 3AM person, here). I don't mind the hopping on the bed in the morning (when Will lets him out before he leaves for work). I just don't like worrying about him wee'ing on the bed :grumpy:

I have a funny video of Berry-Boo "stuck" in a Dr. Pepper 12-pack box. I will have to upload it soon


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 21, 2008)

Well, I have new pictures (again)! I will do two posts. One for Toby, and one for Berry-Boo. We will start off with Toby (fewer pictures). Enjoy!

What's up here?




I'm on ur couch, stealin' your comfies!




He insisted on stretching from the love seat to the couch just to chin the carpeting scraps that were there...




Who me? I'm not doing anything over here...



(He went back there after countless attempts to keep him out)


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 21, 2008)

... and now, for Berry-Boo! Here are the photos we took throughout the day...

These are from this afternoon... Some nice 'tock shots! Will and I thought this picture kind-of looked like google-eyed face with a big nose!




Earlier, we rearranged her NIC panel cage. Now, she has a little tower that she can hop around in...

Before:




After:




Then, Will thought it would be funny to give her some juice (it's mainly pineapple). She was licking everything like crazy!

"I swear *hic*, I am not *hiccup* a drunk!"




Good to the last drop (she didn't drink a lot, we gave her the empty glass, though).




Then, on to Will's finger...




... and his lips. Hey! He's mine! :grumpy:




We re-organized our living room, so she was able to come out and play this evening! 

Boing!




More binky action...




"So, what are we watching tonight, guys?"




... AND investigating the vacuum cleaner (AKA loud scary monster)




I'm just going to throw a picture of my mum's dog in here, for good measure. His name is Brody (AKA Boogers). We started calling him Boogers after mum adopted him from HAWS. He had kennel cough when he came to our house (it didn't show for a few days), and he kept blowing snot all over the inside of his crate. He got our other dog, Jenny, sick, too! When we cleaned out his crate after the whole ordeal, it was just encrusted with gunk! The name Boogers just kind of stuck lol. He's a Westie, too. I just thought I should mention that!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 21, 2008)

First off, I can't get enough of this thread!!!! Ahhhhh! Lol. 

Toby is veryyyy handsome!:hearts And I love the set-up for him in your room!! Very nice!! I wish I had something like that and could persuade my mom to let me keep Magic inside! Toby reminds me so much of Magic, I think it's the vienna markings, lol. Is Toby a Netherland Dwarf? 

Berry is adorable too! Such a sweetheart! I love her colouring! :inlove:

 They're on my bun-napping list!!!!!!!! 
Emily


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 21, 2008)

Yup, Toby is my four-pound Nethie.  He's my baby, for sure! I get daily nose-licks 

EDIT: Tonight (11/22) for whatever reason, Toby is in a hyperactive mood. He is just doing Bunny-500's and a few binkies all over the bedroom! I was laying on the bed, which is a frame, box spring and mattress (in other words, tall) and I saw him binky out of the corner of my eye! He did a really high binky! I got a small one on video, but I don't think I will upload it until Monday (Will is gone during the week, and I need stuff to do.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 23, 2008)

I lied. I'll post the videos a day early 

Toby binkies! That scraping sound is me trying to be stealthy and slide the camera over the quilt...




More Toby! You can see the moment where he noticed the camera. It was the pause...


----------



## Flashy (Nov 23, 2008)

Your pictures are amazing! Toby is gorgeous  I love the pics of him running around (from the 14th Nov), and Berry-Boos binkies are AMAZING!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Your pictures are amazing! Toby is gorgeous  I love the pics of him running around (from the 14th Nov), and Berry-Boos binkies are AMAZING!


Thank you! I love my Toby! Will has the soft spot for Berry-Boo 

Sadly, Berry-Boo hasn't been doing her usual "JOY!" binkies...  She has sore hocks starting (they're just a little pink and starting to get scaly). I got some ointment from TreasuredFriend and we're working with that to nip it in the butt before it gets worse. 

This went over well in another thread, so I'm posting it here


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 23, 2008)

I hate to think of Berry Boo as still a foster bunny....I hate to think of her getting adopted out and then never getting to see her binky again.  I know you don't plan on keeping her, but I hope she gets adopted by a forum member so we can still see photos. She makes me smile so much!

Minda

...what would Will do without her?

Oh, and how odd about the sore hocks, since she's a house bunny. I wonder why she has them. I know it's common for rex bunnies. I want another rex someday.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 23, 2008)

Actually, she's caged most of the time. She's let out for a few hours a day, but she lives in her condo most of the time. She tends to eat our carpeting and can escape from her exercise pen pretty quickly. Her condo is 75% carpeted, too. I don't know how she got them, either :?

Will said that he will be sad once she goes, but he will be OK. We tried to introduce Toby and Berry-Boo again, and Berry-Boo yanked a chunk of fur out of Toby. He's OK, luckily he's molting, so it looked worse than it was. I just don't think it's going to work 

EDIT: 

"Food? For me!?"




Nom nom nom!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 26, 2008)

OK, so, this evening is NOT going how I planned. I was going to make Korean bulgogi for dinner. It was going to be delicious. I was going to start it at 4:45pm. Will calls, he won't be home from work until 6:00pm. It is 6:15pm and he isn't home yet. :grumpy: Anyway...

I decided I was going to start making my pumpkin pie tonight (while cooking the bulgogi). The crust turned out all wrong (too much flour while rolling it out) and it kept crumbling. I added water, too mushy. More flour, more crumbles. I had started to preheat the oven before this. I smell something burning. Oh, great. I live with two guys, and I am terrified of what I will find on the bottom of the oven. I open the oven door and BLACK smoke billows out. I turn on the fan above the stovetop. It doesn't help. Ten seconds later, the fire alarm is going off at the end of the hall, I run and trip over my shoes into the wall, and the alarm is SHREIKING! Poor Toby (the bedroom door is open and has a gate) is right by the alarm, cowering under the bed, then racing around the room. I can't find a notebook to fan air over it for a few seconds, so I am deaf by the time the alarm stops. Hooray, tinitus! 

The apartment is thick with smoke. I have to open the porch door (with no screens) to let some nice air in. Next, I will probably wind up with a raccoon in my apartment. 

I try working with the pastry dough again. I almost had it, then it fell apart when I got it in the pie tin. I started screaming, stomping and cursing. I threw the dough on the counter, yelled at it, then through it back in the bowl. 

I sat down and checked RO. Delusional's itteh bitteh bunneh binkeh committeh literally saved me from having a breakdown. 

It probably doesn't sound like much, but this all happened within a fifteen minute time frame. I swear I am going to kill that pie crust later tonight. I will kill it dead.


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 26, 2008)

First of all, Tobey and Berry-Boo are cute buns! I think Berry-Boo wants to stay with you 
Second of all, I have a gay roommate too, and he is hilarious and one of my best friends now.
Third, and lastly, I would KILL THAT PIE CRUST DEAD as well. It will make you feel better


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 27, 2008)

I wound up going to Pick'N'Save and getting the frozen, pre-done, pretty-pressed crusts. Thank you, Pillsbury!  BBUUTT... Because we dawdled so much, the pies are still baking! It's 10:58PM and there are at least 20 minutes left on the stupid things. Why couldn't my grandma just let me bring the Ocean Spray jellied cranberried? I'm good at making those!


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 27, 2008)

I am glad I don't really cook or bake :shock:! Did you ever find out what it was in the oven that was burning? I hope one of they guys weren't warming up their tighty-whities in there and forgotten a pair . The idea of pumpkin pie makes me wanna heave :?, glad it's you smelling it cook and not me. Did it turn out ok in the end?

I got excited just now when you said about ocean spray, we get that brand here yay! It's always stupidly exciting for me when I see I have access to something that someone so far away does, I'm such a nerd. Their bags of craisens are really espensive though, I think $6 for a teeny weeny little bag.

Toby is such a hunk, I love his colouring :inlove:.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 28, 2008)

Aww, thanks, NZminilops! I don't know your name, though 

Why don't you like pumpkin pie? It's delicious! My aunt's foreign-exchange student from Cairo, Egypt liked my pumpkin pies! 

Oh, and the mystery carbon-substance on the bottom of my oven is most likely cheese. SOMEONE named Will got a deep dish cheesy pizza the other night (it was delicious) but I think some of the cheese melted off. Eventually, we just turned up the heat and cooked the crap out of it. The pies turned out OK, though 

Yeah, I only buy the jellied cranberries from Ocean Spray. I used to get their juice, but yeah... I just don't anymore...

Toby has been very good with his potty habits lately. I think I offended him by not giving him his early morning head pets like normal. I have left him out ALL day for the past week with no real problems. He peed on the carpeting twice, but it was right outside his litter box and it was only a small marker. Right now, he is standing guard on his round foot stool by the bed. He sits there and surveys "his" territory. 

He also has made a habit of sitting near the open (cracked) window. It's been getting cold here, and I don't know if this is bad for him. He has PLENTY of other areas to lay, why would he go near the cold window? Does he like the cold or fresh air? Any ideas, anyone?

EDIT: Toby and his Santa-suit made it up there! Hehe! I'm so proud lol (and tired, don't forget tired!)

www.lolbunnies.com


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 28, 2008)

I don't know your name either, I'm Michelle, I always think of you as Mrs Toby in my head! You replied in my blog where I said my name but I'm pretty forgettable.
:embarrassed:

I don't like pumpkin and can't imagine it in a pie :shock:! Pies should have steak and cheese or mince (ground beef?) and cheese, yum, and lots of black pepper sprinkled in . Here pies are normally small single serve things and you buy them at convinience stores and gas stations, they sit in hot oven things called pie warmers. Chicken and corn pies are yum, mmm, I wish I still ate meat .

I'm dying for some junk food so I'm skimming over the bit about the pizza before I cry and eat the laptop .

I'm glad Tobys' toileting habits are getting better! Not sure why he'd want to sit by the cold window, or why you even have a window open if you are cold, you strange punkin pie eatin' crazy people! :headsmack Sakura loves to sit at open windows too and smell the air, I think it's some sort of desire to get outside with her.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ahh! As soon as you mentioned it, I remembered your name! DUH! I'm terrible with names. It took me a few months to remember all five of Will's siblings lol I'm Kelly, by the way lol (pleased to meet you! )

Pumpkin pies are like a sweet dessert  It is basically pumpkin mush (puree) with egg sugar, cloves, ginger, cinnamon, and evaporated/condensed milk. They are very tasty. Don't knock 'em until you've tried 'em! Most of our pies here are desserts (apple, cherry, blueberry, pumpkin, etc.) There is pot pie, which is chicken, veggies, goo, and crust. The goo is like a chicken broth sauce. I call it goo. Yeah...

It is 12:11AM, and all I can hear is Toby chewing on the bars of his cage... Here is our conversation...

Kelly: *click click click typing click click*
Toby: *click click click chewing click click*
Kelly: *click click* Toby, I swear...
Toby: *click click CLICK CLICK*
Kelly: I'm going to kill you! 
Toby: ...
Kelly: That's better... *click click click*
Toby: *click*
Kelly: *click click click click click CLICK CLICK CLICK*
Toby: *click click CLICK CLICK CLICK thump*
Kelly: GAH! *throws balled-up sock at cage*
Toby: *click*

Ugh. I just gave up and gave him a treat to nibble on. As long as I am awake, he wants to stay out and party with me. :grumpy:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 28, 2008)

I am just going to make a separate post for these. I don't want the previous post to get too long... Yeah... More Berry-Boo!

Whatcha got there?




Vogue!




I disapprove of your captions...




Whatcha doin' over there?




Stretch and hold 2... 3... 4...




Whee!




Epic binky fail in 3... 2...




She has such dainty feet!




... AND under the couch again.




MORE TOBY!

"I'm helping mom sell stuff on eBay!"




"What did I do...?"




Perfect Toby pose...




"NO! You pay attention to THIS bunny!"




"Where did all my head scratchies go?"




Toby and his mini-dewlap (do males even get a "dewlap" or is that just extra skin?)


----------



## polly (Nov 28, 2008)

Toby is gorgeous and I will let you into a nethie secret the ones that are classed as big ugly does or bucks always have the best nature He really is beautiful and when I was reading down i saw you saying you don't know what eye colour he has it will be blue/gray seeing as he is blue crossed with BEW stunning mismarks they are soooo cute :biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 28, 2008)

Pumpkin in a desert :shock:, now I've seen it all . I do like spicey pumpkin soup though so not sure why I don't like pumpkin itself.

The binky pictures of Berry-Boo are so good :shock:, I can never get anything like that of Sakura :grumpy:. She has got lovely daiinty little feet hasn't she. Your comments for the pics are hilarious too, haha, I especially liked the strecth and hold one.

I have to agree with Polly about the Big Uglies having the best personalities :biggrin2:. Especially any that are blue in colour .

I know what you mean about the good in chicken pie, it's yum. A pie that's in some sort of dish with a pastry lid we call a hot pot.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ohh, I'm hungry now! It's not even 3:00pm and I want to make dinner! It's jalapeno chicken fajitas! Will made me stop using habanero peppers for awhile. Jerk. It's made with marinaded chicken strips, red & green bell peppers, jalapeno rings, and then normal fajita fixings (tortillas, cheese, sour cream). It's a good, fattening American(ish) dish! The chicken is even marinaded in beer (and some other stuff). Talk about Wisconsin cooking (Milwaukee=lots of beer). 

ANYWAYS, completely off topic. Back on the topic of fluffy cuteness. Here is the video of Berry-Boo playing in her Dr. Pepper box from awhile ago. I said I would post it, and then I forgot to. 

Here it is! Her food bowl doesn't magically bang on the cage. I flicked it with my fingers to see if she could come out of the box. I thought she was stuck! Click to watch! 




Image of her bum sticking out of the box...


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 28, 2008)

Hello! I just wanna say that I've been following your blog on and off and I LOOOOOOVE your bunnies!! I never seem to comment for some reason.... :?

I love the video of little Berry Boo in her box... she doesnt' look like she's getting very far lol! 

Can I have them, please? 

:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 28, 2008)

Haha! You can have them if you can find them! 

Berry-Boo LOVES her soda can boxes! We open both ends and she uses it as her own edible tunnel! Will has caught her flopped inside of a soda box and eating out of her food bowl! She had pulled the food bowl inside the lip of the box and was chowing away.

Berry-Boo ran out of water over the course of yesterday/last night. She was acting really groggy and I noticed her bottle was empty. I put a dish in there right away for her to drink from while I filled the bottle, and she shoved her whole face to the bottom of the bowl, whipped her head back up really fast, then looked at me like, "why'd you do that?" She snorted and got me all wet. :grumpy: None of it got up her nose, don't worry. She was just being weird. Funny girl...

She loves to burrow. The bottom of her NIC "tower" is nothing but a piece of fiberboard covered in towels. The towels aren't laid in there all nice or anything, we just throw them in there. She digs them out anyway and snuggles under them. She also does this with her fleecy blanket. She chewed a bunch of wholes in the blankie, though, so it's not a proper insulator!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 28, 2008)

Well hey hey we need a video of this towel digging and snuggling! That sounds like the cutest thing in the world! 

LOL at her snorting the water.... That sounds like her best version of an elephant impression! :laughsmiley:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 28, 2008)

This is the NIC "tower" of hers. Her regular cage (2x2 panel cube) is on the right. We just added this 1x2x3 high tower onto her cage not too long ago. You can see her towels and igloo on the bottom.

This was from when we first let her go into the tower. She wasn't quite sure what to do on the ledges. She hung like this for quite awhile, batting her front paws back and forth before finally falling onto the next shelf. She stuck the landing, don't worry.




Oh, and this is just a present that my roommate got me from his Midwest Furfest thingy. It's TarePanda! ^_^




MORE VIDEOS!

Here is Berry-Boo nudging the camera (nudging is one of the things she is best at!)




This is her doing the "funny linoleum walk". She doesn't get around too well on the tile floor in the kitchen 




Super-Cilantro nibblage! You might want to mute this or ignore Will and I talking to each other. Of course, Will has to be his eloquent self. *eye roll*


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 30, 2008)

These are for you, Jen! 

Berry-Boo making herself rather comfortable on the couch next to Will. Pardon the racket in the background. Will was watching "Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer". I think he is deaf sometimes... That obnoxious clicking is from my camera trying to auto-focus while recording. As for that annoying "beeping", those are my zebra finches!




More Comfiness!




Berry-Boo playing around on the back of the couch behind Will. Wait for the finale when she sticks her nose/tongue in his ear lol




... AND, as an added bonus... TOBY MINI-BINKIES!


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 30, 2008)

:shock: Sorry for my horrible typing in my last post! I really need to wear my glasses when I'm on here.

I'm gonna watch the vids you posted :biggrin2:, might take me a few years but I'm gonna do it by hook or by crook.


--- Will was so lovely with Berry-Boo, that was beautiful, I had a tear in my eye! I'm so jealous, I wish Mat liked rabbits :?. Will also looks a bit like my ex but minus the freckles .


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 1, 2008)

Michelle, that was a rare moment of Will sitting there with Berry-Boo. Actually, I kind of dumped her in his lap and laid back down on the love seat by myself! I picked up the camcorder once she started playing around by him (she definitely likes him better than me). She loves to groom his beard! It's so funny! 

Did you try to make that pie yet?


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 1, 2008)

I loved when Berryy-Boo was behind Wills' head and he was leaning back against her, then he turns and looks at her and leaned back again, don't know why but that was gorgeous.

No I haven't yet, it's been too hot to wanna use the oven, plus I have megalazyperson syndrome . I did print out the recipe you gave me though and looked at it a few times, so I'm almost nearly at the stage of doing something with it!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 1, 2008)

YAY!!! You kept your end of the deal! :highfive:

I LOVE those videos.... Will looks like he really does love Berry-Boo but doesn't want anyone to know about it lol...  The tongue in the ear thing was funny 

Oh and Toby's binkies don't look mini to me! They look pretty binky-tastic lol! :biggrin2:

Please can they come and live with me?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 1, 2008)

Haha! Nice try... Well, OK, you can have Berry-Boo  She's such a nice bun, but I could never let her be a free-roam bun here (she's a chewer!). Toby, on the other hand, will always be mine!

This morning, I was laying on the floor and petting Toby. He shoved his face by mine and started grooming my nose. It tickles when he does that. It tickles A LOT. His little tongue slipped and wound up IN MY NOSE! I tried to fight it, but I sneezed right in his face. He didn't run away, he didn't bite me, he just sat there with this flabberghasted look on his face! It was priceless!


----------



## polly (Dec 1, 2008)

:laughoor boy just have visons of him sitting there like what the!!!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 1, 2008)

lol yeah. Just after that, he did the little foot-shaky thing and started grooming himself. He got extra head pets for that lol

He has been ignoring me this afternoon, though. Probably because of the "tape incident".

The tape incident was from noon today. I was folding laundry, and I left the closet door open so I could walk in and out easier to put away clothes. I also use my closet as my "post office". I have all sorts of bubble-mailers, boxes, tape, etc. in there at any given time. I had packed up something this morning, so there were little tape scraps on the floor. Toby went in to investigate (I completely forgot to clean up!) and came running out of the closet like a bat out of Hell! I heard clicking while he was running and thought it was a broken bone (I'm paranoid). He ran under the bed and kept thumping. When I got to him, I found out that he had a piece of packing tape stuck to the bottom of his foot! He thumped again and it came off, but he wasn't a happy camper!


----------



## naturestee (Dec 1, 2008)

I love your blog! It's been awhile since I've ventured into the blog area. Kinda glad I skipped Pride Fest cause of the weather, furries scare me. I had to laugh at your "incestuous gay finches," because that's what James and I called our dwarf hotot girls. Sprite was very... dominant? Loving? Wishing she was male? Something. Too bad my sister's transexual husband never got to meet her.

I luuuurve your bunnehs. They will be mine.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 2, 2008)

Don't worry about the furries at Pridefest, though. There was a small herd of them (no more than a dozen), and if they approach you, you can easily outrun them when they are in their fursuits. Furries scare the Hell out of me, no lie. I just found out what "yiffy" meant (DO NOT SEARCH unless you are over 18!). Funny roommate... We just kind of ignore it. I wish he would go back to LARPing (live action role play). Him and his buddies would go to Illinois and LARP dungeons and dragons. Yeah... that's a whole other can of worms lol

My family's old dogs did that, too. We had Bridget and Jenny (West Highland Terriers) and they were mother and daughter. When company would come over, it never failed. Jenny was up on top of Bridget (much to our embarassment). Yeah... Pets have a funny sense of humor, don't they?

And, MY bunnies will stay MY bunnies! Since Berry-Boo is a foster, you can duke that one out with Julie lol BUT TOBY IS MINE!


----------



## naturestee (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh man, I shouldn't have looked that up!:shock: D&D as all good but LARPing is a bit... much. Ok yeah I go to Gen Con when I can afford to but I prefer my roleplaying strictly separated from... life and stuff.

Dora might be needing a friend... NO! BAD ANGELA! NO MORE BUNNIES!!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 2, 2008)

Haha! Bunnies are addicting, aren't they? :biggrin2: Berry-Boo is VERY addicting with her plush, rexy fur lol *subliminal messages make you want to snort rex fur, you want to do it NOW!* 

Yeah, when they would go LARP, I guess they had felt costumes and cardboard swords lol When they needed a "magic" attack, they throw little pouches of different colored fabrics to represent magic. They also yell how many points each hit is. Just imagining a bunch of nerds running around in a field yelling D&D stuff at each other is too much for me to bear. It gives me the warm-fuzzies just thinking about it lol

EDIT: Toby let me sleep in until 7:30AM (normally it's 6:15AM). He finally couldn't take the lack of affection and nibbled on my fingers. He's been on the bed most of the time since then... It's 8:25AM! That's almost an hour of head-pets and nose-rubs! My fingers feel like they are going to fall off!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 2, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> EDIT: Toby let me sleep in until 7:30AM (normally it's 6:15AM). He finally couldn't take the lack of affection and nibbled on my fingers. He's been on the bed most of the time since then... It's 8:25AM! That's almost an hour of head-pets and nose-rubs! My fingers feel like they are going to fall off!


I want a bunny that jumps into bed in the mornings! That sounds so cute!! I'll ask again: PLEEEEEEEAAAAASE can I have Toby?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 2, 2008)

OK, Jen, only if I can have Snowy AND Barney! 

EDIT: Here is a picture of Berry-Boo while semi-tranced lol




Also, I had a nice wake-up this morning, too. I felt Toby hop onto the bed, so I ignored him. Then he hopped over my legs and put his little front feet up on my sides (I was laying on my left side). After that failed, I got his whiskers on the back of my neck. That ALWAYS wakes me up. I don't know how he knows where to stick his whiskers for maximum tickling, but he does. THEN, I had to pet him from 7:30 until noon (on and off).


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 3, 2008)

This is kind of long, I'll just put it in its own reply/post. This is just from another thread I started:

Why are the best rabbit toys free? Don't get me wrong, it's great, but have you ever wondered WHY? I love it, though! It's cheap!

Empty soda box:




Yellowbook:




Nom?




"You guys want pizza?"




"I know it's in here somewhere..."




Getting mad that it fell over and digging at it...




Standing by her slain adversary.




"Can I chew on that, too?"




"You fiend!"




Cleanin'




She has such long legs!




... and for the closing, Berry-Boo's nose as seen from under the door.


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 4, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Haha! Bunnies are addicting, aren't they? :biggrin2: Berry-Boo is VERY addicting


What is it with you kooky foreigners and your funny ways of saying words . I never in my life heard anyone say addicting till I joined this website - before you ask I'd only heard the term addictive.


That gaming stuff sounds...er... :lookaround...and gay humping animals...:headsmack


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 4, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Haha! Bunnies are addicting, aren't they? :biggrin2: Berry-Boo is VERY addicting
> ...


You've never heard it in that context? Like; popping bubble wrap is addictive? Or; cheesecake is addictive? So, what do you say, then? 

... I want cheesecake now :tears2:


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 4, 2008)

Noo, I'd never heard the word "addicting" . We only say addictive here.

Now I want some bubblewrap .


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ahh, I see. We speak American, not English! You should hear Will talk. I'm not "bashing" him, but because of where he was raised, his English and grammar are less-than-stellar. 

"We've brung..." is the only example that comes to mind right now :shock:


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 4, 2008)

Erhm, I say brung ! "I brung my camera today" :shock: I didn't even realise I say brung till now!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't even know if it's a word lol I've always said brought. My mum was a "grammar-Nazi". lol

And I only use "baby talk" around animals lol Never in public


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 4, 2008)

You'd hate my accent then, I sound funneh . Colour (or color to you!) would sound like culla when I say it. Some people from the US told me I say "bare bear and beer" all the same, and I agree as I can't see how you could say them all differently!

Chocolate is "choclit", hmm, corner is corna , can't think of much else right now. We don't really use the 'r' sounds in words.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 4, 2008)

But that's how YOU'RE supposed to sound  You have an accent to us, so you will always sound funneh  I don't differentiate between "bear" or "bare", but I do say "beer" different. 

I've been told by people from across the US that my accent is "a lack of an accent". Whatever that means. *shrug*


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 4, 2008)

I'd love to hear you say beer, I bet it would be amusing!

beeRRRRRR .

Lots of people on the US TV shows start to sound accentless to me after a while, like the people off Friends and that type of accent. But if I stop watching them for a bit and go back, they sound funny.

To me you'd sound all r's and thick over-emphasized vowels. To you I'd probably sound like I have no lips or teeth .


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 4, 2008)

Haha! I like hearing people with accents, I always have (being raised on British comedies probably helped with that). I normally don't "make fun of" people with accents or have problems understanding them. Our roommate's dad is from South Africa, and has a thick accent, but we understand him very well. He's lived in the USA for 30 years, though, so that helps lol

BEEEERRRRRRR

Back to bunneh business  Toby has been acting odd. I've had the door to the hallway from the bedroom open all day and he hardly tries to run out. Normally, he bolts for it. Also, I vacuumed today and he hasn't pooped all over everything yet. I hope he's not ill! lol


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 10, 2008)

Sorry, he just looked so funny like this. He has his front right foot under him (like he has it positioned when in the "bun-loaf") and was leaning to that side. He looked like he was melting 





Let's get a close-up of that bunny-melting action!




Side View:




Front View:




And we're leanin' again!




Close-up of his sleepy little face...




Crap! It's contagious!

I went out in the hall and looked down to where Berry-Boo's cage is. She melted too!








She's not as good of a "melter" as Toby is, but she tries. Sorry about the blurry photos. I tried to get them as quick as possible, and I didn't get clear shots. Go figure.


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 11, 2008)

I like accents too, 90% of our TV shows are from the US or UK, with a smattering of local stuff and Australian shows. My neighbours around me are African, Samoan, Indian and Fijian so lots of neat accents about.

I saw those melty pictures in the thread you made for them and seeing them here again made me giggle with just as much glee. I know Berry-Boo is awefully pretty but Toby is just awesome. You rock Toby! Haha, I wish I had a melted bunner.

I keep thinking of that wicked witch from The Wizard of Oz, "I'm meeeeltiiiiing".


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 11, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> I know Berry-Boo is awefully pretty but Toby is just awesome. You rock Toby! Haha, I wish I had a melted bunner.


It's funny that you mention that. Toby KNOWS he's the top-bun around here. He just has that little puffed-up chest and bunnitude to match! 

Right now, he is "melted" to the bed on the left side of the laptop. I am petting him, too. I've gotten used to typing with one hand because he demands head pets while I'm on the computer... :grumpy:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 29, 2008)

I haven't written in here for awhile. Just a quick update... Berry-Boo has gone to her forever home today. I miss her already. It just didn't seem real until they were here and gone. They took our little foster-mini-rex with them. It just seemed so fast. I've been pouting about it all afternoon/evening. I've cried a few times already, but I know I should be happy for her. She has gone from being a shelter-baby to a soiled-rotten little rabbit. I am so happy for her!


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 29, 2008)

Awww, although I'm happy she's got her forever home, I'm sorry for you - and us! I really enjoyed seeing her pictures and binky videos. Will you be able to keep in touch with her?

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 29, 2008)

I hope so. Her new mom is on the forum already, even though she hasn't posted anywhere. I told her that Berry-Boo has a bit of a "cult following" on here, and to keep us updated. We'll see if she does or not. I really hope so.


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 29, 2008)

:shock: :shock: :shock: I just noticed that Berry Boo is gone, oh man. I dunno what to say. I hope that you're alright. Hopefully the new mom posts soon.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 1, 2009)

I decided to start a new blog for 2009! Here is the link for the new one! 
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/new_topic.php?forum_id=6


----------

